# WHic Speaker do i Buy ? PL Help !



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey people !
i had previously posted my confusion of the AV receiver i should buy.!
this forum really helped me make up my mind !
now the BIGGER confusion is the speakers i should buy !!

i have thought on buying

Polk RM6750 (Home theatre package)
http://www.polkaudio.com/homeaudio/products/systems/subsatsystems/rm6750/

OR 
Frontolk Monitor 30 
http://www.polkaudio.com/homeaudio/products/individual/onwall/monitor30/

Centre: Polk CS1 
http://www.polkaudio.com/homeaudio/products/individual/center/cs1/

Surround: Polk Monitor 30 http://www.polkaudio.com/homeaudio/products/individual/onwall/monitor30/

Sub: Polk PSW10 
http://www.polkaudio.com/homeaudio/products/individual/subwoofers/psw10/

I am planning to hook them up to Denon AVR 1507
http://usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/3252.asp

What do i buy !
please HELP !


----------



## bob1029 (Feb 26, 2007)

I would go with the seperates (m30/cs1/psw10). You are going to get better sound over the htib solution.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would choose the separates as well. I think you will be pleased with them.

Polk Monitor 30

Polk CS1

Polk PSW10


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Infinity Primus P152 $100/pair
Infinity Primus PC250 $140
Infinity Primus P152 $100/pair
Infinity PS210 $200
Total: $540

All from the Home Theater Shack Store and I think they sound much better than the Polk stuff.

http://www.stereophile.com/standloudspeakers/404infinity/


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

I think Polk makes great speakers, I own Rti 10's and 12s myself. So I don't think you can go wrong for the price point you are looking at speaker-wise. I do, however, have a personal preferance away from Polk subs. If you are going to go separate anyway (my recomendation as well), maybe get a velodyne 10 incher instead of a Polk. I don't have fancy graphs to prove it, so I add the disclaimer that this is strictly personal preferance! 

Edit: maybe that is too much...


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

A substantial upgrade and improvement in sonic quality would come from the following:
Infinity Primus P162 $200/pair
Infinity Beta C360 $200
Infinity Primus P162 $200/pair
Infinity PS212 $300
Total: $900

http://www.stereophile.com/standloudspeakers/1007inf/index.html


----------

